# Need some of this??



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.al.com/news/anniston-gadsden/index.ssf/2015/08/blue_bell_gets_ok_to_resume_ic.html


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Their Banana pudding Ice cream is the top ice cream of my choice


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The Moolennium Crunch is the best.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I grew up in Texas, so I've had it my whole life. The Blue Bell famine has been killing me!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes please hahaha


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I remember our old country home*
Clean fresh air and..........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Vanilla???? ewwwwwwww Chocolate or the best ice cream in the world is chocolate peanut butter from Baskins & Robbin!!!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Coming soon to a store near you. My niece's hubby is sales manager at the Sylacauga plant. He said trucks started rolling out first of week.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I just ate a bowl of Nasty Bryer's Butter Pecan............................... Can't wait to get my Blue Bell fix....


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

when I cant get baskin robbins love potion 41 i go with vanilla


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> View attachment 559977
> 
> http://www.al.com/news/anniston-gadsden/index.ssf/2015/08/blue_bell_gets_ok_to_resume_ic.html


no definitely not gonna try it. i'm lactose intolerant . but...i guess that's not lactose so i can have some.

jack


----------

